# Shaft Comparison



## Region3 (Jan 19, 2011)

Can someone explain to me in non technical terms what the difference (playing) should be between these 2 driver shafts please?

UST Proforce V2 76g (Stiff)
vs
Project-X 7C3 73g (6.0)

Thank you


----------



## fundy (Jan 19, 2011)

Region

theres some great info on the Titleist Driver shafts in this pdf which is for the 909, cant find similar for the 910.

http://www.titleist.com/images/products/pdfs/Custom_20100101.pdf

The two shafts are quite similar, the Proforce weights 76g, has 2.2 torque with a mid to high flex point, The Project X weighs 76g, has 3.0 torque with a high flex point.

The Proforce should launch fractionally higher with fractionally more spin but they do compare quite closely


----------



## Ethan (Jan 19, 2011)

There is a similar chart for the 910 which includes PX. It actually shows a slightly higher launch but similar spin. They are pretty similar although I think the PX might give a flatter more penetrating trajectory. I ordered some 910s with PX yesterday!


----------



## Region3 (Jan 20, 2011)

There is a similar chart for the 910 which includes PX. It actually shows a slightly higher launch but similar spin. They are pretty similar although I think the PX might give a flatter more penetrating trajectory. I ordered some 910s with PX yesterday!
		
Click to expand...

As I mentioned about my fitting in another thread, I wasn't really paying attention to what the shafts were, just letting the fitter give me different ones to try.
From what I remember it felt lighter and easier to swing than my own (proforce) but today I had a few swings with one and it felt heavier and stiffer than I remember. I was wondering if maybe the one I tried at the Belfry was lighter or maybe softer?
It could of course be me not remembering correctly, or just swinging worse or being colder.

He thought my 909/V2 was too stiff in the tip and not getting the head back to the ball properly, and he wanted to find a shaft that was more flexible in the tip without losing anything in the rest of the shaft.

I saw you mentioned you ordered a hybrid, have you ordered driver and/or fairway as well?


----------



## Region3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Region

theres some great info on the Titleist Driver shafts in this pdf which is for the 909, cant find similar for the 910.

http://www.titleist.com/images/products/pdfs/Custom_20100101.pdf

The two shafts are quite similar, the Proforce weights 76g, has 2.2 torque with a mid to high flex point, The Project X weighs 76g, has 3.0 torque with a high flex point.

The Proforce should launch fractionally higher with fractionally more spin but they do compare quite closely
		
Click to expand...

Cheers fundy.

I hit the ball low anyway. The driver I ended up with is 10.5 adjusted another +1.5 degrees and that was giving me a 14 degree launch.

I'm gonna be seriously peeved with myself if I've ordered the wrong shaft lol!!


----------



## Ethan (Jan 20, 2011)

Here is the 910 one:

http://gallery.me.com/martin.toal#100128

I ordered a 10.5 D3, 15 degree 2 wood and 19 degree hybrid, all with PX. I will probably use the 10.5 in standard (A1) setting but might set the others +.75 degrees with extra fade.


----------



## Striker (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi, you may find lot of info on all kinds of different shafts on Testfreaks the info can be find here on Golf Club reviewsRegards.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Striker


----------

